# Pics of Destiny & a sneak of babies



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

As promised here is the little rescued lady and a pic of babies too


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

aww so cute. is it just me or do the babies look like they have a stripe and spots like an english rabbit ?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

awwww babieeeeeeeeeesssssssssss  :001_tt1:

Mummy bunny is a gorgeous bunny.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Aw.... bless, she looks big... and the babies; the tiny ickle pinkies... are they all ok?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah they do look like some have stripey spots lol, im no expert on sticky up eared buns but the kits ears are low down the side of head so maybe lops

She is tiny  smaller than my dwarf lops, she let me pick her up without struggling and sat on my lap happy.

I MUST not get attached lol, how many times a day should i say that before it sinks in?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL @ 1st pic, do you think Destiny wants to be boss?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

lol she is the boss 

ide say a few hundred times before it sinks in lol


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

awww they are great photos!!! She looks very happy now and babies seem to be doing well. I am soooo happy.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

:001_tt1:..:001_tt1:...:001_tt1:...awwwwww shes cute, and just look at them tiny babies,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:001_tt1:


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Aww bless them! 

Are you still rehoming them all via me?

If so pm me a little write up on Destiny, and Ill get her up on the website so she can start gaining some interest while she is bringing up her little'uns!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Aww she looks like a sweetie! she must have been someones pet and they paniced when they realised she was having babies 

the babies look like they are going to have interesting colourings.
Frags your a star for taking her in :thumbup:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Awwwww mum is gorgeous and how ickle and cute are the babies :001_tt1:

I think that it's a fantastic job that you're doing x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> Aww bless them!
> 
> Are you still rehoming them all via me?
> 
> If so pm me a little write up on Destiny, and Ill get her up on the website so she can start gaining some interest while she is bringing up her little'uns!


I sure am huni, only the best for these special little buns.
Give me a couple of days with her and to test her temprament and il send you good pics and a write up.

Thing i dont get is how the 'idiot' who dumped her timed it so well? did they know she was about to give birth?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww isnt she just gorgeous! Awwwwwww and such little babies! Im sure with all your love and care they will all pull through!

xxx


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

frags said:


> I sure am huni, only the best for these special little buns.
> Give me a couple of days with her and to test her temprament and il send you good pics and a write up.
> 
> Thing i dont get is how the 'idiot' who dumped her timed it so well? did they know she was about to give birth?


I have no idea!!! Thing is what we dont get is why my sisters house?? You have all the other houses if you came the road way, and if you came over the field then you would have to come quite far with the heavy box over the field to get to her house????? I asked her if one of the parents from the football that they do had bunnys but she wasnt sure. The letter that was on the box looked like either a childs writing or someone who used their other hand to change their writing. To be honest its not nice they she was dumped just as she was giving birth, but its a good thing because you never know what kind of situation she would have been in if they kept her and whether they would have survived, cause you never know what her owner would have done.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

wow they are all gorgeous!I wish I could have one! she sounds as if she is going to be a catch and I dont think you will have a problem rehoming everyone!  well done frags!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awwwwww Frags shes soooooooooo beautiful i wish i had time for another bun id have her in a heartbeat, i love wildie looking buns. Babies look like they will be stunners too :001_tt1:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw what a beautiful rabbit!! How are the kits doing?

Well done you Frags for taking them on, you're an angel to all rabbits!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Aw what a beautiful rabbit!! How are the kits doing?
> 
> Well done you Frags for taking them on, you're an angel to all rabbits!!


The kits look lively lol and tums look as if they have been fed so hoping they are going to get through there bad start in life.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Well done frags x

Its lovely of you to take them in x

I will rep you again when i can, i just have to put it about a bit first


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

frags said:


> The kits look lively lol and tums look as if they have been fed so hoping they are going to get through there bad start in life.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

frags said:


> I sure am huni, only the best for these special little buns.
> Give me a couple of days with her and to test her temprament and il send you good pics and a write up.
> 
> Thing i dont get is how the 'idiot' who dumped her timed it so well? did they know she was about to give birth?


Brilliant, thanks 

She is so pretty that I had to stop thinking myself getting thoughts of adding a 7th bun into my group 

I was talking to Jon, and as it is almost spring time, I think the babies should have a flower theme like Snowdrop, Bluebell etc :001_tt1: What do you think?!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

black English?  what a beautiful little nest


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> Brilliant, thanks
> 
> She is so pretty that I had to stop thinking myself getting thoughts of adding a 7th bun into my group
> 
> I was talking to Jon, and as it is almost spring time, I think the babies should have a flower theme like Snowdrop, Bluebell etc :001_tt1: What do you think?!


Im thinking thats a very good Idea 

OK all start thinking spring names.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

snowdrop
chocolate
daffodil
crocus
flower
sunny
buds
lily
tulip
blossom

Theres a few I can think of.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I love Dew or Dewdrop!


----------

